# Need advice on latest idea for lighting house



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I was thinking of illuminating the house in purple. I would like to have ambient noise, possibly organ music playing. I like the idea of the music building up every couple minutes while the lights get brighter and possible flash over to a bright green while hearing someone scream. The screams stops and the lights fade back into purple with the low ambient music. Obviously I would have an audio loop but how to get the lights synchronized to this effect is new to me. 

I was thinking an RGB LED flood light but I'm coming to you and tried and true enthusiasts to see your experience with something like this.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

You could do this with xlights (PC software) playing the audio track as well as controlling a lighting controller via DMX or E1.31 data.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

David_AVD said:


> You could do this with xlights (PC software) playing the audio track as well as controlling a lighting controller via DMX or E1.31 data.


Thanks! I will check into this.


----------

